# CC headlight wiring



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone know what color wire the ground wire is on the connector coming out of our headlights. I know the Cornering light is the white with yellow. Just need to know the ground wire color. Working on something.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cook0066 said:


> Does anyone know what color wire the ground wire is on the connector coming out of our headlights. I know the Cornering light is the white with yellow. Just need to know the ground wire color. Working on something.


All wiring I have done in the CC, ground has always been Brown.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Usually all brown wires in VW are ground. This confirms it. 10 pin connector pin 5 brown wire is ground.

MX1 left headlight MX2 right headlight


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Usually all brown wires in VW are ground. This confirms it. 10 pin connector pin 5 brown wire is ground.
> 
> MX1 left headlight MX2 right headlight


Thx.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

You don't supposed it will hurt to hook up an extra 5 watts to it do you?


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

I thought all ground wires were brown until I looked at the 2013 CC inner tail light - all wires are brown!

John.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you know what the gauge of that Browm wire is.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cook0066 said:


> Do you know what the gauge of that Browm wire is.


It shows in diagram i posted above. It is 1.0mm^2 which is close to USA 16awg
But wire gets thicker as it goes from connector to connector. So it depends where you tapping in. I dont know what kind of project you doing but if it is serious light project i would recommend running your own ground wire to ground point(screw)


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> It shows in diagram i posted above. It is 1.0mm^2 which is close to USA 16awg
> But wire gets thicker as it goes from connector to connector. So it depends where you tapping in. I dont know what kind of project you doing but if it is serious light project i would recommend running your own ground wire to ground point(screw)


Thx. Just installing a few LEDs.


----------



## kbg (Aug 31, 2011)

*help*

I have 2012 VW CC SPORT I hooked up a hid kit to it and it worked fine for 2 days and then the left side (drivers side) went out and I cant get the hid or my oem bulbs to work. 

I have narrowed it down to a couple of things at least I think. one is a bad relay which I don't know the location of and need help with, or a wiring issue. I would like to ask where the relay is for the low beam and if there are two different ones for right and left side or for high and low beam. I have power to all my other lights with no issues at all. so I am confused as to what would be the cause. Also does anyone know what the pin location is for the low beam I would assume the thick brown is ground for all the lights.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kbg said:


> I have 2012 VW CC SPORT I hooked up a hid kit to it and it worked fine for 2 days and then the left side (drivers side) went out and I cant get the hid or my oem bulbs to work.
> 
> I have narrowed it down to a couple of things at least I think. one is a bad relay which I don't know the location of and need help with, or a wiring issue. I would like to ask where the relay is for the low beam and if there are two different ones for right and left side or for high and low beam. I have power to all my other lights with no issues at all. so I am confused as to what would be the cause. Also does anyone know what the pin location is for the low beam I would assume the thick brown is ground for all the lights.


Since you PMed me it would be better to reply here so people can use this info in the future.

There are no relays. All headlight wires are routed to J519 On board supply control unit. This unit is located in the cabin above pedals (approximately).
Looks like this







.

You could have broken this module or it just needs reset. (you will need vagcom to clear it)

Left (driver) headlight - Pin 6 on 10pin connector yellow/black
Right (passenger) headlight - Pin 6 on 10pin connector yellow/purple

Good luck


----------



## kbg (Aug 31, 2011)

*low beam j519*

Just curious when you say reset what do you mean by that? I have a vagcom and I have scanned it. But not sure were to go from there. 


Thanks for your help


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kbg said:


> Just curious when you say reset what do you mean by that? I have a vagcom and I have scanned it. But not sure were to go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I should have not say reset. I should have said to clear any errors that you get in 09-electronics module.


----------



## kbg (Aug 31, 2011)

*my scan*

this is what came up when I scanned it I cleared it one looking at it again. I wanted to bounce this off someone else before I do crazy things with control mods. what do you think


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 000000000000000000980205B400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 387518B28BDBEADE637-806D

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 07031 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 060511 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730ED

3 Faults Found:
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 158
Mileage: 64787 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2041.14.20
Time: 00:31:04

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.45 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 190
Mileage: 64787 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2041.14.17
Time: 04:56:36

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.10 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 190
Mileage: 64787 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2041.14.17
Time: 05:59:36

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.35 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
ON


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Clear those error codes!


----------



## kbg (Aug 31, 2011)

*old trick*



OEMplusCC said:


> Clear those error codes!


Ok so I was unable to clear the codes with my vagcom. They kept popping back up. So there is an old trick that I forgot about and it worked first I reinstalled the hid kit,then I unhooked both battery cables and touched then together for about 45 seconds. Hooked the cables back up. What would you know it worked my lights work. I think it resets the j519box to supply power back to the effected components. Not sure how it works but it does. Thank the good Lord. I hope this helps anyone else who may have this problem or any similar issues. 

Thanks for all the help its so hard to find any wiring info on the CC


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kbg said:


> Ok so I was unable to clear the codes with my vagcom. They kept popping back up. So there is an old trick that I forgot about and it worked first I reinstalled the hid kit,then I unhooked both battery cables and touched then together for about 45 seconds. Hooked the cables back up. What would you know it worked my lights work. I think it resets the j519box to supply power back to the effected components. Not sure how it works but it does. Thank the good Lord. I hope this helps anyone else who may have this problem or any similar issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help its so hard to find any wiring info on the CC



Glad you got it working and don't need new j519 module


----------



## kbg (Aug 31, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Glad you got it working and don't need new j519 module


Me too. I don't like messing with electric stuff other than some long coding. I think if I needed a new J519 i would have been paying out the nose for it just cause I don't care to mess with that. 

I think I will just stick to mechanical stuff for awhile anyway.


----------

